# Bleeding during mating



## minxy426 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, got a female bearded dragon that's 2 years old, and had her all her life, decided to get her a mate today, purely for company reasons I have no intention of incubating eggs etc. (he's 18 months old)
They've done their little showing off ritual and tried mating, but half way through blood suddenly splatters everywhere from the males bits and they both parted, (there was lots of blood) none from my girl.
According to the pet shop he's never tried mating before so i'm wondering if the blood was from his first "appearance" or whether a claw has caught him or if she's pushed him away too quickly. He froze and went rigid for about a minute but then seemed fine afterwards.
Can anyone shed any advice please, is this something to worry about xxx


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

If youve no intention on incubating why didnt you get another female. Two females are usually fine together and males will just continuasly mate and stress the female out. I had a pair and the male would just mate with her upto 3 times a day every day not nice on the female. Good luck though and remember youll probly need to seperate if she does get gravid as the male will stress her while trying to lay.


----------

